# Woodhaven EZ-lift versus Woodpecker's PRLV2



## Timmberman (Feb 8, 2009)

I been looking at both router lifts. Is there really any advantage of one over the other?

Router intended to be used is the Milwaukee 5625-20 or 80.

Thanks ,

Herb


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

Timmberman said:


> I been looking at both router lifts. Is there really any advantage of one over the other?
> 
> Router intended to be used is the Milwaukee 5625-20 or 80.
> 
> ...


The biggest advantage the Woodpecker PRL V2 has is that it uses a thumbwheel, instead of a crank, to change router height. It comes with a dial to make changes as small as a thousanth of an inch. Since there is no crank handle to get in the way of work or the fence, it really does simply the adjustment process. The quick lift feature also makes large bit height changes possible without wearing yourself out with a crank all the time. I have the 5625 20 with my PRL V2 and I find it to be the cutting edge technology that makes me wonder why I did not buy this combo sooner!

The Woodpecker model also uses standard Porter Cable bushing guides so if you already own them, you do not have to buy a set that matches the other types that are not PC compatible.

I am not sure Woodhaven uses a brake like the PRL V2 but after running a couple thousand board feet through my setup, I have really come to appreciate the brake. It really makes dovetail making and other procedures more precise since I no longer worry about drift once my bit height is set.

You cant go wrong with the PRL V2 IMO.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Herb

Why not just buy a router with a lift build in, (Triton for just one of them) for about the same price as the lift kit than you can use your coffee pot router for other big jobs  

=============





Timmberman said:


> I been looking at both router lifts. Is there really any advantage of one over the other?
> 
> Router intended to be used is the Milwaukee 5625-20 or 80.
> 
> ...


----------



## jmg1017 (Apr 9, 2009)

Ive had my PRL V2 for about a month now and all I can say is WOW!
The features, the accuracy...hold this thing in your hands and the quality just oozes out, and the customer/tech support is the best in the business. Is it inexpensive? well at north of $300 it's more than some spend on their entire router collection. A twist of the spring loaded handle and the router collet smoothly rises above the plate for easy bit changes. Lower the router with another twist, dial in your setting with the thumbwheel, set the brake and route all day with zero deviation. Try it once and you'll be hooked. I have a PC 7518 set up in mine and it's an awesome combo.


----------



## Timmberman (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks to all that responded. I like the Woodhaven because to me it just heavier built. However I had concerns about the fine tuning aspects.

I like the WoodPecker Super Fence as being simple and rugged. I also like the self aligning bars in the back of the within the slots.

I was even thinking about putting a digtal repeatable indicator on the back of the WoodPecker "super Fence".

Alas the Super fence has issues with the center dust port conflicting with a center scale system like Icra's LS17 Range Position-er.

Again thanks for the inputs to my quest. Right now it is an Incra system with a PRL-V2 lift.


Regards,

Herb


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Herb,

The Incra Wonderfence has built-in DC, albeit 2-1/2". Is that too small for you? If so, it'd be pretty easy to hang one off the primary fence (the one behind the Wonderfence).

What would the digital indicator add to your fence? It already as an easily resettable "zero out", a solid 1/32" step positioner and a click-position micro-positioner for moving the fence in 1/32's of 1/32", which is 1/1024" (mathematically 0.0009766", more than close enough to 0.001 for "rough counting" when I'd sub-dividing between 1/32" (mathematically 0.03125") divisions. The stepping is neat, but how accurate is accurate enough? How much will the wood expand and contract with changes in humidity? If it expanded 0.01 in width, that'd be 100X the resolution of the jig off the shelf. 

When I got my Incra I because obsessed with ten-thousandths but have since backed my tolerance of by a couple of orders of magnitude and found it made routing a lot more fun. I still use the micro-adjuster when a dado is a hair narrow or a rabbit needs to be a little wider to pass the "fingernail over the edge" test but haven't found worrying more than +/- a dozen stops to be significant. Maybe I'd feel differently if I were routing polycarbonate. Even then I need room for glue.

Please don't take my post wrong; there's nothing wrong with precision cutting if / where you find pleasure in it. I'm just trying to understand the need when working with wood. Precise repeatability however... for me that's another issue.


----------



## Timmberman (Feb 8, 2009)

I find " REPEATABILITY " the name of the game. I looked and looked at the Super Fence and tried to think of how to get it to be repeatable. 

I had the Micro Fence owner look at the Super Fence using his new Micro-Stop.

I written to the Edward Bennett of TS-Aligner about the same subject.

It was my conclusion that Incra as of now owns the this game, they also own the park and the ball too.


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

Timmberman said:


> I find " REPEATABILITY " the name of the game. I looked and looked at the Super Fence and tried to think of how to get it to be repeatable.
> 
> I had the Micro Fence owner look at the Super Fence using his new Micro-Stop.
> 
> ...


Many of us are using the Incra Fence with the 5625-20 and PRL V2. It is a router system that is hard to fault, other than cost. I justify the latter as I do everything else I buy, I plan to keep it for a long time and an upgrade later is unlikely or neccessary.

I think you will be very happy with your decision.


----------



## lrhinbs (Mar 23, 2010)

I can vouch for the durability of the EZ-Lift as I've been using one of their systems on one of my router tables for a few years and it's still as solid and accurate as the day I set it up. I do have to release it's brake and push it up manually to change bits, but once I've change the bit, set the preliminary height of the bit and locked it's quick release brake, it's very easy to dial it in to the final cutting height. I use it in conjunciton with a 7518 Porter Cable.


----------



## jrprottas (Mar 31, 2010)

timbertailor said:


> Many of us are using the Incra Fence with the 5625-20 and PRL V2. It is a router system that is hard to fault, other than cost. I justify the latter as I do everything else I buy, I plan to keep it for a long time and an upgrade later is unlikely or neccessary.
> 
> I think you will be very happy with your decision.


whats a 5625-20?


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

jrprottas said:


> whats a 5625-20?


It is Milwaukee's 3.5 HP Fixed base router.


----------



## anniekirk (Apr 11, 2010)

BJ..Do you have a Triton router? I was going to by the woodpecker PRL-V2 router lift but you have me thinking.

thanks...John


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

Yes I have a Triton router 

=======



anniekirk said:


> BJ..Do you have a Triton router? I was going to by the woodpecker PRL-V2 router lift but you have me thinking.
> 
> thanks...John


----------



## Timmberman (Feb 8, 2009)

*Purchased a Jessem Mast -R-II*

Thanks for everybody's inputs------Jessem had a sale on cosmetic flaws on the lift the top-little had white specs on the black plate. The lift was discounted and Jessem was having a 10% off sale too.

Also purchased a set of Jessem feather boards.

Ordered late Thursday and delivered today (Tuesday). Nice service.

Next to purchase is a fence and a stand for the 27x43 Woodpecker phenolic top.

The choice of the Milwaukee 5625 or the PC 7518 will finalize the project.

Again thanks,

Herb


----------

